# gtar u. tar?



## downset04 (18. August 2006)

Hallo 
ich habe ein großes Problem.
tar u gtar wind irgendwie verwirrend?
Ich installiere eine Framework unter linux - jedoch leider wird das Framework nicht 100%ig installiert? Auf der Homepage ist angegeben das gtar installiert sein muss d.h. dass mein Suse mit dem Befhel  gtar -> 
Auszug aus Installationsskript:

```
gunzip ${RMFILE} >> ${LOG}
rm_tarname=`echo $RMFILE | sed "s/.gz$//"`
gtar xvf ${rm_tarname} >> ${LOG}
rm_basename=`echo $RMFILE | sed "s/.tar.gz$//"`
cd ${rm_basename}
```
nichts anfangen kann oder? Das Framework wurde unter Red Hat getestet und funktioniert dort anscheinend - hat Red Hat gtar? Nach meiner Recherche hat Solaris gtar oder?
Was muss ich da nachinstallieren dass der gtar Befehl auf meinem Suse läuft hab da nix gefunden?

thx downset04


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2006)

Hi.

Mit gtar wird GNU tar bezeichnet welches standardmäßig unter SuSE installiert ist. Allerdings nicht unbedingt unter dem Namen gtar.

Bekommst du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?

Wenn gtar tatsächlich nicht gefunden wird, mach mal folgendes: 
	
	
	



```
ln -sv $(which tar) gtar
PATH=$PATH:. ./<dein-install-skript>
```
 in dem Verzeichnis wo dein Installationsskript liegt.

Gruß


----------



## downset04 (18. August 2006)

hallo danke für die rasche antwort also tar ist installiert 

```
tar --version
tar (GNU tar) 1.15.1
```
aber im script müsste doch tar statt gtar stehen oder? 
der editor mit dem ich das script aufgemacht habe kennt gtar auch nicht nur wenn ich das g wegnehme erkennt er das tar und färbt es rot.
hab mit tar auch schon anderes zeug entpackt gtar kennt er nicht?

thx downset04


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. August 2006)

Falls das Script unbedingt mit dem Befehl gtar arbeiten will dann kannst Du entweder, wie deepthroat vorgeschlagen hat einen Link setzen, oder Du kannst ein Alias erstellen. Dieses ist nach einem Reboot aber wieder weg. Aber wenn Du den Befehl eh nur dieses eine Mal brauchst (mir ist bisher noch nichts unter gekommen was auf den Befehl gtar bestanden hat) dann ist ein Alias vollkommen ausreichend.

```
alias gtar=tar
```


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2006)

Wie ich bereits sagte muß GNU tar nicht unbedingt auch unter dem Namen gtar verfügbar sein. Unter manchen Systemen ist es aber gängige Praxis entweder verschiedene tar Programme zur Verfügung zu stellen und GNU tar dann unter dem Namen gtar zu installieren, oder wenn nur GNU tar installiert ist noch einen symbolischen Link namens gtar bereitzustellen.

Also entweder editierst du das Skript und ersetzt jedes Vorkommen von gtar durch tar ODER du machst dir einen symbolischen Link auf tar in ein Verzeichnis welches in der PATH Variablen enthalten ist.

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn Du den Befehl eh nur dieses eine Mal brauchst (mir ist bisher noch nichts unter gekommen was auf den Befehl gtar bestanden hat) dann ist ein Alias vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> ```
> alias gtar tar
> ```


Aliasse werden in einem Skript aber nicht expandiert und werden auch nicht von der aufrufenden Shell exportiert.

Gruß

/edit: Ach ja, und die Syntax für alias in Bash ist "alias name[=value]..."

/edit2: Also ich gehe mal davon aus, das es sich um Bash handelt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. August 2006)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /edit2: Also ich gehe mal davon aus, das es sich um Bash handelt.


Huch, ganz vertan. Hab's oben korrigiert.


			
				deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aliasse werden in einem Skript aber nicht expandiert und werden auch nicht von der aufrufenden Shell exportiert.


Nicht? Hmm, war mir neu. Hab bisher auch kaum was mit Aliasen gemacht.


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht? Hmm, war mir neu. Hab bisher auch kaum was mit Aliasen gemacht.


Eigentlich ist es so, das man das mit der Option "expand_aliases" steuern kann - die ist aber bei nicht-interaktiven Shells ausgeschaltet - und macht auch nicht viel Sinn, dadurch das der Alias nicht exportiert werden kann.

Gruß


----------

